# The Thechinque of Efficient and Rapid non-tube plant clone



## clonep (Mar 8, 2007)

Introduction of the technique of efficient & rapid non-tube plant cloning
Using TERNPC a piece of leaf may become a whole new plant
The technique of efficient & rapid non-tube plant clone(TERNPC), which was invented by a Chinese Professor Li changxiao, can be extensively used all over the world; it can be applied to most of the plants for rapid propagation, and it will be a leading trend of the Plant rapid reproduction industry. From the very beginning of the initial invention for this unique technique 18 years ago, there have been more than 700 species of plants propagated by this technique. The efficiency of TERNPC for asexual propagation of many plants is much higher than tissue culture, while the cost is much lower. TERNPC have been using for 18 years, there are hundreds of million seedlings have been propagated using TERNPC. This technique has been developed in lots of garden fields both inside and outside China. Because of the low costs and high efficiency for asexual propagation, TERNPC will certainly become an economic way for plant rapid reproduction in the many areas such as forestation, gardening industry, as well as nursing seedlings for raw materials of many industries all over the world.
TERNPC got its unique processing system from 18 years practice experiences. It was invented for the plant rapid propagation industry, focus on the practice in the field, is not mere techniques using in the laboratory. In addition it has been improved during the 18 years practice. TERNPC is very different form traditional ways of nursing seedlings, tissue culture or any other ways of plant rapid reproduction. Looking carefully of the core technical features, we could distinguish the TERNPC with any other means of plant propagation. In order to show the essence of TERNPC, we list the following ten points of TERNPC advantages: if you are interested in this technique please visit our website www. Cloneplant.org OR www.clonep.com/english; or you can email to [email protected]
1 Using TERNPC does not need any tissue culture equipments, neither nursing tubes of tissue culture. For the processing of TERNPC, first take the micro-explants (0.3-1.0 cm length) as the materials for propagation, processed with the cloning assistance liquid, and then inoculated on the sand bed in the fields or containers directly. With the unique nursing technique, the seedlings will not be moved during all the nursing process in order to maintain a high survival rate. 
2 TERNPC can be used extensively, the propagation can be continued during the whole year, the efficiency for reproduction is high, and in addition the costs would be very low if nursing for mass production. No matter what the weather condition, whatever the kind of soil, rapid reproduction can be processed during four seasons in the whole year with TERNPC. Most of the plants can be propagated from the second generation to the sixth to twelfth generations, increasing in geometric series. The costs for reproduction will be lower down as new generations are produced. Any time during the 365 days in a whole year the TERNPC can be ready to be used for rapid propagation. 
3 The labors for the TERNPC can be trained easily with low costs. Hence TERNPC is suitable for mass production; also it can meet the needs for quick construction of bases for economic plants or raw materials of certain industry. After trained by Clone specialists, a regular worker can inoculate 3000-5000 units in 8 hours; the efficiency is much higher than tissue culture or any other traditional ways for nursing seedlings. If managed properly, with certain conditions a base can inoculate two hundred thousands to one million units per day. Compared with any other tubes technologies, the advantage of TERNPC is quite obvious for plant rapid reproduction in large scales. 
4 After regular training, any common workers can command the techniques for plant rapid reproduction. Compared with tissue culture, the inoculate efficiency of TERNPC is several times higher, that save lots of labor costs for mass production. 
5 After trained by technology specialists, an eligible technician plus several new workers can produce 0.3-1 million units with in half a year. Under the guidance of technology specialists, after four to twelve months training any new worker can carry on rapid propagation in large scales for about hundreds million units
6 For most of plants reproduced with TERNPC, after the second generation, the new seedlings can be achieved in four to eleven days, while the survival rate is more than 90%. For few plant species their rooting condition of propagation are a little difficult, e.g. Spruce, yew, camphor and tree peony, etc. however, the efficiency of reproduction with TERNPC for these plants is still much higher than traditional ways of reproduction or any other ways of rapid propagation. 
7 For most of plants propagated with TERNPC after the second generation, the period for achieve another new generation seedlings is 30-60 days, the numbers of seedlings of new generation is 2-15 times compared with last generation. For some species which are not easy to propagate, the second generation of them can meet the technology requirements, because the aim for the first generation is to prepare more basic seedlings for inoculation. For other species the first generation can meet the technology requirements quite well, the seedlings can be used for the rapid propagation in the field at once, this is a huge advantage compared with tissue culture. 
8 Because of the simple technical process and short time for propagation, TERNPC can improve the efficiency for rapid reproduction while lower down the costs. TERNPC cultivates the microexplants directly to the whole seedlings which can be grown in the field outside, does not need refinement and transplant process. For most plants it only takes 15-60 days cultivation before grown to the field. Further more the plants turn to flowering and fruiting earlier than the traditional way cultivated ones. E.g. Tomato, rooting in 4 days, flowering and fruiting in 20 days; medlar can fruit with in one year from the TERNPC seedlings; Potato, form the buds to new potatoes only takes 35 days; China rose, form a piece of leaf to flower only take 70 days, and the flowering period is longer then the traditional way cultivated ones; conifers, such as yew, northern American red wood, spruce and Japanese larch, the traditional ways for cultivating conifers is not so good, tissue culture can not be used for mass production, the survival rate of cutting reproduction is very low, the seedlings form the seeds would involve lots of variations. However, using TERNPC would be much more efficient, the first generation will roots in 20-40 days, and rooting time for the second generation would be in 15-30 days.
9 The mature seedlings from TERNPC have little diseases neither insect pests, roots system is strong, the length of root is over 25 cm. the length of the seedlings is 20-60 cm. the survival rate is more than 90%.For the conifers, length of seedlings is 5-15cm, the survival rate is more than 95%. 
10 During the plants growing seasons, the micro-explants can be inoculated to the containers grow directly to the seedlings with three to five pieces of leaves and strong roots system, can be sold all over the year 
From the introductions of TERNPC above, we sincerely hope you can well understand the technique of efficient and rapid non-tube plant cloning, and we do hope this article will promote the development of plant propagation over the world. 
for more information please visit www.cloneplant.org www.clonep.com/english


----------



## manicure (Mar 9, 2007)

this stuff is cool.


----------

